# Added lighting for my PM728 mill



## SRay53TxTn (Jun 2, 2021)

My 1/2 garage shop is reasonably well lit, however, when trying to see better details (with my 60+ old eyes) on my new PM728 mill, I needed better lighting (maybe thicker reading glasses). So I added some 100mm headlamp rings/amp and they really made my mill hobby area "much better. I'm a new hobby machinist enjoying retirement. This site is excellent for my education.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 2, 2021)

I gotta get one of those- looks like a UFO is parked on your spindle
-Mark


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 2, 2021)

Those are nice. I have 2 led lights from IKEA on my mill and just installed led lights through the whole shop. What a difference. Old eyes need all the help they can get.


----------



## Z2V (Jun 3, 2021)

Yep, light is good. I did a similar light for mine.


----------



## hman (Jun 3, 2021)

I'd like to suggest that you get some aluminum duct sealing tape, or something similar, and wrap a narrow strip around the outside edge of the LED ring.  It will block light from shining directly into your eyes.  I had some narrow copper foil tape left over from a stained glass project, and made use of it.  Your eyes will thank you.


----------



## Genghis6400 (Jun 10, 2021)

SRay53TxTn said:


> My 1/2 garage shop is reasonably well lit, however, when trying to see better details (with my 60+ old eyes) on my new PM728 mill, I needed better lighting (maybe thicker reading glasses). So I added some 100mm headlamp rings/amp and they really made my mill hobby area "much better. I'm a new hobby machinist enjoying retirement. This site is excellent for my education.


I still haven’t set up my 728 yet, since I got it delivered in February. Just bought a PM 1340GT. Figure I’ll set them both up at the same time when I get the 1340 at the end of the month.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jun 10, 2021)

hman said:


> I'd like to suggest that you get some aluminum duct sealing tape, or something similar, and wrap a narrow strip around the outside edge of the LED ring.  It will block light from shining directly into your eyes.  I had some narrow copper foil tape left over from a stained glass project, and made use of it.  Your eyes will thank you.
> View attachment 368014


Do you find the LEDs get dirty?  I made a similar spindle light, but I kept the little covers over them.  I find the covers get a bit messy.
What is the purpose of the bump on the side?  Is that to house the little converter modules?  

Your setup is pretty slick.  Gives me some ideas for my next gen version of the light!

Oh, and I love the use of the mirror to get the photo - good idea!


----------



## Boswell (Jun 10, 2021)

I built an LED ring light for my mill and love it. However it does get very dirty quickly. Seems to be a magnet for oil and chips. However it just takes a wipe with a rag to get full brightness again.


----------



## hman (Jun 11, 2021)

WobblyHand said:


> Do you find the LEDs get dirty?  I made a similar spindle light, but I kept the little covers over them.  I find the covers get a bit messy.


I "extracted" the light rings from their covers, cut two grooves in a round chunk of aluminum, and put the rings in there.  Cut a round piece of 1/8" plexiglass and placed it on top of the grooved aluminum.  It's easy to clean if it gets dirty from chips or oil.


WobblyHand said:


> What is the purpose of the bump on the side?  Is that to house the little converter modules?


It houses the electrical connections and a photosensor for the tach.  I don't recall if the modules are in there or in the switch/tach housing.


WobblyHand said:


> Oh, and I love the use of the mirror to get the photo - good idea!


Thanks!  At one time in my dark and distant past I was a professional photographer.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jun 11, 2021)

hman said:


> I "extracted" the light rings from their covers, cut two grooves in a round chunk of aluminum, and put the rings in there.  Cut a round piece of 1/8" plexiglass and placed it on top of the grooved aluminum.  It's easy to clean if it gets dirty from chips or oil.
> 
> It houses the electrical connections and a photosensor for the tach.  I don't recall if the modules are in there or in the switch/tach housing.
> 
> Thanks!  At one time in my dark and distant past I was a professional photographer.


Good idea on the flat plexiglass, another idea to me to implement on spindle light 2.0!

Your photos show great composition - one can tell you took a lot of pictures.  Enjoy viewing them.


----------



## hman (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words.  This is such a great forum, I've learned so much, and I've enjoyed everybody's contributions.  So in return, I want to send out "only my very best."


----------

